# New Seasons of Series...



## The Master™ (May 30, 2004)

So, will anyone, other than me, be looking out for the following:

Season 2 of Dead Like Me
Season 2 of Jeremiah
Season 3 of The Dead Zone
Season 8 of Stargate SG-1 (Though I thought it was finished with Season 7)
Season 1 of Stargate: Atlantis
Season 4 of Enterprise


----------



## littlemissattitude (May 31, 2004)

The Master™ said:
			
		

> So, will anyone, other than me, be looking out for the following:
> 
> Season 2 of Dead Like Me
> Season 2 of Jeremiah
> ...


None of those are shows I watch regularly - although I do enjoy Stargate: SG-1 from time to time.  I've seen that they're coming out with Stargate: Atlantis, and I'm kind of interested to see what they do with that.


----------



## The Master™ (May 31, 2004)

I also understand there is a Season 4 of Andromeda... And no Tyr Anassazi!!!


----------



## erickad71 (Jun 2, 2004)

Dead Like Me is hysterical. I can't wait til it comes back on. I like Stargate, and I can't wait to see if the Atlantis shows will be any good.


----------



## Sirathiel (Jun 2, 2004)

I'm waiting for Enterprise Season *3* (and 4, of course).

Stargate was good in the beginning and now it's good again, so I'll watch anything that I can catch without an effort.

Stargate: Atlantis - Haven't heard of that one, but it sounds very interesting!! I'll be on the lookout.


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 3, 2004)

erickad71 said:
			
		

> Dead Like Me is hysterical. I can't wait til it comes back on. I like Stargate, and I can't wait to see if the Atlantis shows will be any good.


And the concept of a girl dying by getting hit by a toilet seat from the Mir Spacestation is a great place to start...


----------



## erickad71 (Jun 3, 2004)

...isn't it?  She's such a great character too.


----------



## Devillishgirl (Jun 3, 2004)

I have to admit I don't watch much TV.  I find that if I get attached to a show, I'm disappointed because I rarely have the time to watch it on a weekly basis.  I do, however, like Stargate SG-1


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 3, 2004)

erickad71 said:
			
		

> ...isn't it? She's such a great character too.


And the actress is very attractive, right up until she smiles - and YIKES!!!  

I love the idea that there are Reapers out there - not just one anthropomorphic personification!!! Okay, I guess being "recruited" or should I say "pressganged" isn't the best thing in the world...  

Hope the second season keeps up with the humour or the first..


----------



## erickad71 (Jun 4, 2004)

The Master™ said:
			
		

> Hope the second season keeps up with the humour or the first..


here, here


----------

